# How much does it weigh?



## Alex Madsen (Aug 26, 2018)

"A standard wooden pallet (48″ x 40″ x 6″) with a static load bearing capacity of 3 tons and a 1 ton dynamic, will weigh approximately 33 lbs. to 48 lbs." let's call it 50lbs to be conservative and make the math easy. 
Around us, a double deep at winter weight is approximately 100 lbs of honey and 50lbs of woodenware. 

So 3 layers*4 hives*150lbs/hive+3pallets*50lbs/pallet=1950lbs

Alex


----------



## goodlife bees (Feb 9, 2014)

We usually average about 450 per pallet


----------



## Crabo (Jan 17, 2012)

Thank you for the info, guys


----------

